# Trimming Plants



## Rich0086 (Jan 17, 2013)

IM new to live plants, Just planted 2 Spiralis and crypts in my tank.

I know the crypts rarely need to be trimmed but the Spiralis do grow tall and im unsure where or how i go bout trimming them.

Do i pull the entire leaf off all the way to the top of the root by cutting it.

A video of doing such would be very helpful as im a visual person


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

spiralis ???? what kind of spiralis..vals and sags can be trimmed by just cutting the leaf down a little..
you do not trim crypts other than to remove the occasional outer leaf..they reproduce by runners..


----------



## Rich0086 (Jan 17, 2013)

They are the Vals.


On he Crypt, I know a lot dont trim especially in low lighting like i have now, but will upgrade to a higher output of around 3wpg. I guess snipping at the base if needed on any dying or tall leaves will help, or if goes too much split it off and plant new or sell off.


----------

